# Who's replaced their own Intake Flap Motor?



## Faster444 (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm thinking about replacing my own since my car is out of warranty. I see the motor move (after I turn the car off), but its been throwing the P2004 code repeatedly.
Any tips/suggestion on doing this? It looks like its just 3 bolts, but they look tricky to get to.


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: Who's replaced their own Intake Flap Motor? (Faster444)*

interested as well... I'm in the same boat, out of warranty... would they still replace it if it was replaced already?


----------



## Faster444 (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Who's replaced their own Intake Flap Motor? (MKII420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII420* »_interested as well... I'm in the same boat, out of warranty... would they still replace it if it was replaced already?

I spoke to the dealer about an hour ago and they said it was very black and white that they would NOT replace it out of warranty. However, they did recommend that I call VOA to see if they'll cover it. I just called and spoke to a customer service rep and am waiting to hear back from a regional rep. I'll keep you posted on the results.
VOA's # if you need it is 800.822.8987


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Who's replaced their own Intake Flap Motor? (Faster444)*

i'm interested too. 2 of the bolts look some what easy to get to. the third is hidden under the intake manifold and is a pain to get to.
i've even contemplated removing the whole intake manifold to do the change, but that's not much easier either. according to the s3 injector installation instructions, there's about 40 steps and 6 million bolts/screws/thingamabobs to remove.


----------



## gilotin661 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Who's replaced their own Intake Flap Motor? (kennyA3)*

you are thinking it is easy. well yes it is to VW's. but some audi's are not at all....
did you know it could be from software level?


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Who's replaced their own Intake Flap Motor? (gilotin661)*

yes, the software route has already been explored. the intake motor needs to be replaced.
and as far as difficulty is concerned, i'm pretty sure it's the same for a mkv gti as it is for an 06 a3


----------



## gilotin661 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Who's replaced their own Intake Flap Motor? (kennyA3)*

yep it sure is.
dealer ship did two updates and two flap motors on my vehicle...
it seem to be ok now. i changed one on A4 and let me tell you!!!!!!!!
my back was almost out by time i was done.


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Who's replaced their own Intake Flap Motor? (gilotin661)*

how'd you go about replacing it?


----------



## Faster444 (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Who's replaced their own Intake Flap Motor? (kennyA3)*

So If you completely remove the intake and the boost tap (if you have one) it looks a little easier to get to. I'm not going to attempt until I hear from VOA first. 
If they say no, I'll take some pics and give it a shot.


----------



## gilotin661 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Who's replaced their own Intake Flap Motor? (Faster444)*

ummm.. no.
engine cover off. 
intake flap motor is in side of block holding by 3 torx 
i remember using super long torx from bottom.
basic settings?


----------



## Faster444 (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Who's replaced their own Intake Flap Motor? (gilotin661)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilotin661* »_ummm.. no.
engine cover off. 
intake flap motor is in side of block holding by 3 torx 
i remember using super long torx from bottom.
basic settings?

right im aware of where the flap motor is and the 3 bolts holding it. I'll give it a try from under the car first 
thanks for the tip man


----------



## VWTechHouston (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Who's replaced their own Intake Flap Motor? (Faster444)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Faster444* »_
right im aware of where the flap motor is and the 3 bolts holding it. I'll give it a try from under the car first 
thanks for the tip man

At work i use a 16" 1/4in extension with a 1/4in socket, attached to that is a long 1/4in t30 driver. With the right angle, and holding it tight you can get all 3 off with an electric impact. the back one is a pain as u need to run the bit pas the green and brown connectors.


----------



## Faster444 (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Who's replaced their own Intake Flap Motor? (VWTechHouston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWTechHouston* »_
At work i use a 16" 1/4in extension with a 1/4in socket, attached to that is a long 1/4in t30 driver. With the right angle, and holding it tight you can get all 3 off with an electric impact. the back one is a pain as u need to run the bit pas the green and brown connectors.

You're awesome, thank you!


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: Who's replaced their own Intake Flap Motor? (Faster444)*

anybody got a DIY yet?


----------



## jdbosley (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Who's replaced their own Intake Flap Motor? (MKII420)*

I just bought a 06 Passat about two weeks ago from Saturn and now VW is saying I need to get my intake flap motor replaced...I bought and extended warranty but the company says its not covered. I thought I got the warrranty where it covered almost everything except brakes, tires, etc. Does this sound right? Should I challenge the warranty company and see if they are giving me the correct info?


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

what is the purpose of these intake flaps? seems like the motor is extremely prone to waering out/failure...


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Block off part of the runner at certain lower RPMs to help produce more torque... I think.
Anyone have an idea on the price of this motor from the dealer?


----------



## ar_mike (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Who's replaced their own Intake Flap Motor? (Faster444)*

I didn't get the P2004 code but I got something else. Do you think this is the intake flap motor problem as well?
Here's the vagcom fault code:
2 Faults Found:
012691 - Intake Manifold Runner Control: Open Stop outside of Valid Range 
P3193 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 103573 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 57.0°C
Temperature: 51.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 12.319 V

004248 - Intake Manifold Tuning Valve Position Sensor (G336): Open or Short to Plus 
P1098 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 103588 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 13:58:19

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1739 /min
Load: 11.8 %
Speed: 59.0 km/h
Temperature: 86.0°C
Temperature: 38.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V


----------



## Skiroy (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Who's replaced their own Intake Flap Motor? (ar_mike)*

did anyone figure out if that was the problem?
here is what I got tonight
3 Faults Found:
012599 - Intake Manifold Runner Control: Basic Setting not Completed 
P3137 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 95412 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 90.0°C
Temperature: 61.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 12.700 V
008196 - Intake Manifold Flap; Bank 1: Stuck Open 
P2004 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 95415 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.06.16
Time: 18:09:34
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 45.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.462 V
004248 - Intake Manifold Tuning Valve Position Sensor (G336): Open or Short to Plus 
P1098 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 95415 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.06.16
Time: 18:22:48
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 211 /min
Load: 51.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 93.0°C
Temperature: 50.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.430 V
ideas and how much was the intake flap motor? I've also read that people changing out the pcv helped but it seems people write what is going on then forget to when it's all fixed and done. maybe I should just throw in the new pcv, diverter valve and just wait another 2 weeks for the boost gauge to come in. what do you guys think?


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Who's replaced their own Intake Flap Motor? (jdbosley)*

I'd take the issue back to the saturn dealer and ask them about it, Saturns used to have a 30 day take back guarantee.


----------



## Skiroy (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Who's replaced their own Intake Flap Motor? (bificus99)*















wish I could have done that... but saturn or no, it's still a issue


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Who's replaced their own Intake Flap Motor? (ar_mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ar_mike* »_I didn't get the P2004 code but I got something else. Do you think this is the intake flap motor problem as well?
Here's the vagcom fault code:
2 Faults Found:
012691 - Intake Manifold Runner Control: Open Stop outside of Valid Range 
P3193 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 103573 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 57.0°C
Temperature: 51.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 12.319 V

004248 - Intake Manifold Tuning Valve Position Sensor (G336): Open or Short to Plus 
P1098 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 103588 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 13:58:19

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1739 /min
Load: 11.8 %
Speed: 59.0 km/h
Temperature: 86.0°C
Temperature: 38.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V



your g336 is the connector for the flap motor. when I forgot to reconnect mine after removing the intake to clean the valves, I got that code. check the connector. could all be that simple.


----------

